# Sticky  WARNING SCAM ALERT !!!



## Saugeye Tom

_. A FEW FRIENDS HAVE SOLD ITEMS ON HERE AND WERE CONTACTED WITH PICS TO SEND THE MONEY TO SCAMMERS. PLEASE EXCHANGE INFO THRU PM AND DEAL WITH MEMBERS THAT HAVE BEEN AROUND A WHILE AND PARTICIPATE ON OTHER FORUMS. SADLY PEOPLE LOG ON HERE FOR THE MARKET PLACE ONLY, _
Both of these guys have been contacted by a third party posing as me wanting paid with other than cash.
Neither man fell for the scam thankfully. But I think we need to have a post stickied just above the top post by a member - warning members about giving out their financial information, *especially over their cellphones*_._
Both these guys were contacted on their cellphones (with photos of the item they're buying) wanting payment for items that I'm selling.
Its a tricky way that the scammer is pulling this off, making it look real.
I know its an offsite situation and maybe there's nothing more we can do, except make an eye-catching notice.THIS MESSAGE WAS SENT TO ME FROM AN OUTSTANDING MEMBER




_ TOM_


----------

